# Gravegrabber finally finished



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I finally completed my gravegrabber yesterday after adding the the hand from our SoCal make and take. 
This project became much more involved than I planned when I began the project. It uses a Shiatsu for the motor mechanism and includes Otaku's 2 stage timer from the $20 prop challenge, one of the $11.95 USB recorders from Electronics123, LED eyes, a strobe light and is triggered by a PIR. I made the coffin from some old fence boards so it already looks aged.










I'm pleased with the final result and look forward to adding him to my graveyard.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, looks good to me! Do you have a video of it in action?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The face on this creature is particularly wonderful. I second Otaku - do you have a video of it in action?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Soooo, whats holding up the video.
A very nice job on that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he looks awesome...now, wheres the video?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the face! This will be a great addition to your graveyard!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I needed a reference to what I was going to do with mine. Thank you!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I will get a video of him tonight when it's dark so the lighting will show up.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

very nice! I like that face, it's Spooky. A good alternative to a skull head.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Excellent! Can't wait for the video!!!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! Really cool! I love that he doesn't have eyes!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Video, video, video! Everybody now!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm in California. It's still light outside. As soon as it's dark I'll get some video.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sometimes it sucks to be on the east coast.... Wating for the Video LOL

Aside from that... Great facial expressions and I love the grummy locks


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope the anticipation was worth it. Here's the video.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's going to scare the pee out of tots. Love him!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that is very cool !!!! great work!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He came out looking good. I like the sound track. Sets it up like a door to the under world.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! Perfect soundtrack to the 'beckoning' motion. I know I'd move my a$$ along if I saw and heard that. Great job!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That is VERY cool! Well done! Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed! The "join us" sound track is a great plus.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice! I have a couple of shiatsus waiting to be used. This prop is on my short list this year.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great job, and the video came out really well too. A really well made prop, and scary.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Great prop, Steve! Nice lighting. The TOTs are definitely gonna jump when that goes off.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice prop! The lighting really accented the piece.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Prop... Was definately worth the wait for the video!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video. Your grabber looks great. I love these things. I just made one last year, too.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

he's cool!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent sound track and I love the lighting. This will get lots of scares.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*grabber*

Very nice HalStaff. Love the strobe effect inside!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great and the movement is very nice.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Most excellent grabber! Well done.


----------

